# Almost ready to get back to sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Spring has been full of projects just not stick projects. Heinecke wood product picking up a new air conditioner for the shop today and just got in a nice supply of basswood from Heinecke Wood Products ,good wood and nice people to work with . This will be the dog days of summer in the shop. I am going to work on perfecting my dog carving skills. I have two order now. May have found a market. Only time will tell.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats on the AC and the orders!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

2nd Heinecke woods. Good people good products! Wish I had A/C in my garage for now it's a big box fan and lots of trips into the a/c'd house.


----------

